# Pearson Commander For Dear Ol Dad?



## Sailor_4_Life (Feb 1, 2012)

Ahoy mates and seafaring peoples. Many years ago a vast gift was bestowed upon me by my father. It was a precious gift, the gift of sailing. At the time I was young and uninterested but as time passed I began to understand the love and regard my father held for sailing and the world's oceans. Having sailed with him for the better part of 30 years, I now share his appreciation for the world in which we live.

My father though, has aged and become quite unable to maintain a boat and our family has not sailed together since. I am a middle class guy with two boys and spouse whose interest in sailing is well, non-existent. 

So, to counteract this misfortune of mine I am searching for a specific vessel to buy and restore (if necessary) to give back to my father the gift he once shared with me and that I will share with my children. I could buy any old vessel but he has always wanted a Pearson Commander (or a Hinckley and well...you get he picture). I am a sailor and I love the Alberg design. I am resolved to find an owner who only wants to sell her to an avid sailor. 

If you know of anyone interested in selling (or giving) their Pearon Commander I would be interested in speaking with them. Please respond to this post. Thank you for reading and happy sailing.


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Watch craigslist and ebay, you'll find one. Good luck, keep us posted.


----------



## DonScribner (Jan 9, 2011)

Sailor Dude,

Being middle class myself I know the drag of the weighty buck and the unction to buy a fixer-upper. If I may humbly offer my two cents . . . .

Don't DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We looked around at boat to buy and I got all hot and bothered over a couple that would have been great to practice my other passion, carpentry, on. But, blessings, and better judgement prevailed and we picked a Lancer 25 that needed a buffing and some cleaning, but was seaworthy and not embarrassing from the first day. That way the reason for the boat is to sail. If you buy a project boat, the reason for the boat is to work on and the goal is to sail. SO . . . do yourself, your wife and your pocketbook a favor and spend an extra $1000 for a boat that's ready. You'll be sailing in spring time, have the kids looking for dolphins and camping on the islands by July, and the Mrs for a romantic overnight in August. Bring Merlot. Plus, if you spend the extra now, you'll save much more in the long run!


Don,

Biddeford, ME


----------



## seaurchin (Apr 27, 2012)

Sailor_4_Life,

In case you've been neither successful in nor dissuaded from your search by now, I wanted to let you know that we have a Commander that we're considering putting on the market. Would be glad to send a description and photos if you're interested. This is a boat that you and your sons could sail this season and then improve for your dad over the winter! Are you by any chance New England-based?


----------

